
Time to Bring Cuba Online - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/30/opinion/time-to-bring-cuba-online.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-left-region&region=opinion-c-col-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region&_r=0
======
gadders
This guy tried to get Cuba online and got five years in jail:
[http://www.cbsnews.com/news/last-prisoner-cuba-alan-
gross-60...](http://www.cbsnews.com/news/last-prisoner-cuba-alan-
gross-60-minutes/)

~~~
ratboy666
Right. A USian, who would be reasonably presumed to have, um, connections with
the US Government, that had imposed trade embargos on Cuba for.. um 50
years... Attempting sedition... from a country that has been activily hostile
for 50 years. Furthermore the US had a travel ban to Cuba at the time -- he
could NOT have been a tourist.

I guess that after 40 years of a trade embargo, allow "humanitarian" exports
is a thing -- Thanks, Clinton.

I am not sure that Internet is a humanitarian export. That point could be
argued.

With the claim that the Cubans doing the incoming inspection SHOULD have known
what the embargoed equipment was... having never seen it. They wouldn't have
known what a fuel injector was!

That was a prime example of USian arrogance. Good for him he got out in 5
years.

------
outside1234
There will be - once they finish importing a giant firewall from China.

------
absolutenumber
Yes.It is time for Cubans to have access to internet.

------
acd
Cuba will be connected to Verizon DC in Florida.

